# Folding Rule vs. Tape Measure



## Jeff M. (Feb 11, 2018)

I seen a post about this on another forum and I thought it would be a good question. I got tape measure but have considered a folding wood rule since I rarely do anything over 6 foot.

Any opinions?
Any Advice?

Thanks for your time
Jeff


----------



## CWS (Feb 11, 2018)

Folding rules are ok for working around electric and they my be more accurate than and old tape measure for flatwork. I think there is a place for each in a woodshop.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 11, 2018)

I use both .. if it's a good quality tape measure it's going to be fairly accurate... but when marking measurements on short flat work it's just easier to use my wood rule ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2018)

I don' use a folding ruler. I'e got tape measures but for the majority of my work I use steel rulers. I've got a group if them from 6" up to a 5' one. Very handy and accurate. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Folding rules have their place... In a museum! 

Tape measures are much quicker and easier to use. Obviously more versatile. (_You can put way more tape on your belt than you can folding rule in your pocket._) I worked with a lot of old carpenters in my early years that favored them, used them on a daily basis, but that's what they grew up with. I have used one myself, in days long since passed. But... the technology simply wasn't there to build a real functional tape measure in days of old. Even the ones I used in my early years weren't nearly as dependable as the cheapest ones you can buy today. Letting them fly in, dropping them from any height on a hard surface; was a guarantee to need a new tape measure. 

Don't get me wrong, if you're going for nostalgia it's cool, they do work well. But, on a day to day basis in the real world of working wood, tape measures have the advantage, hands down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 11, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Folding rules have their place... In a museum!
> 
> Tape measures are much quicker and easier to use. Obviously more versatile. (_You can put way more tape on your belt than you can folding rule in your pocket._) I worked with a lot of old carpenters in my early years that favored them, used them on a daily basis, but that's what they grew up with. I have used one myself, in days long since passed. But... the technology simply wasn't there to build a real functional tape measure in days of old. Even the ones I used in my early years weren't nearly as dependable as the cheapest ones you can buy today. Letting them fly in, dropping them from any height on a hard surface; was a guarantee to need a new tape measure.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if you're going for nostalgia it's cool, they do work well. But, on a day to day basis in the real world of working wood, tape measures have the advantage, hands down.



Have to disagree .. I don't do nostalgia.... but use mind every day in my shop ... fits right in the pocket of my work apron .. right beside my tape measure ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Have to disagree .. I don't do nostalgia.... but use mind every day in my shop ... fits right in the pocket of my work apron .. right beside my tape measure ...



You ARE nostalgia!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> You ARE nostalgia!!


Says the short guy ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah, but if the folding rule wasn't so short, and slow, you wouldn't need the tape measure. 

On a positive note you could see how tall Tony was and only unfold it about half way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, but if the folding rule wasn't so short, and slow, you wouldn't need the tape measure.
> 
> On a positive note you could see how tall Tony was and only unfold it about half way.



Now that's just mean.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> Now that's just mean.



I know, I shouldn't pick on Wendell about his tape measure like that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Feb 11, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, but if the folding rule wasn't so short, and slow, you wouldn't need the tape measure.
> 
> On a positive note you could see how tall Tony was and only unfold it about half way.


Hey! I like slow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 11, 2018)

That


rocky1 said:


> Yeah, but if the folding rule wasn't so short, and slow, you wouldn't need the tape measure.
> 
> On a positive note you could see how tall Tony was and only unfold it about half way.


Me measuring a cabinet for adj shelves ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 11, 2018)

That wood rule is 18 years old .. I have replace my metal tape measures at least 15 times from breakege .. 
@rocky1 if your slow using one then I guess you don't need one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 11, 2018)

Me measuring a 1/4 deep dado in a drawer side 


 

Me not measuring same dado

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Now go video yourself measuring the entire kitchen for cabinets with your folding rule Wendell, and let's see how quick and efficient it is there.

Top set of pictures, you and I both know the tape curled up the wall of the cabinet would give you a less than accurate reading, so one measures across the cabinet, with the case inside the cabinet, lock the tape down, and add the measurement clearly written on the side of the tape measure case, to that on the tape at the front edge of the case. Just as you add the measurement on the slide, to the 12 inches of folding rule.

This is not to mention that as far out as you have that measurement with the tape, given the obvious angle on the face of that cabinet in the top picture, you could simply measure from the right wall across the face of the left wall of that cabinet, since there is no trim on that left wall. Said angle on the front of that cabinet would appear to be 22 1/2o for the record.

Your bottom picture is quite likely the only true advantage to using a folding rule, that I've ever found, however since I typically have a sliding tri-square I can use that, or I can simply stick a pencil, or a screw driver, or a nail, or whatever in that little 1/4" slot, slide my thumb to the surface of that drawer, and measure from my thumbnail to the tip thereof to find that measurement easy enough, *IF* I needed that measurement in the middle of the drawer to prove a point, otherwise I'd simply go to the edge of the drawer and take that measurement.

And, you're obviously nostalgic, or emotionally attached to your folding rule, or maybe haven't been able to find one at Home Depot in the last ten years, because the marks are all worn off that one you got pictured there, and it needed replacing several years ago.

The OP asked for opinions, I gave him mine; I will not change it. If yours differs, that's fine Wendell; I personally don't give a damn what you measure cabinets with, unfolding and folding a wooden rule is a slow tedious process, and one that 'most', obviously not all wood workers in this day and age, consider obsolete.


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 11, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Now go video yourself measuring the entire kitchen for cabinets with your folding rule Wendell, and let's see how quick and efficient it is there.
> 
> Top set of pictures, you and I both know the tape curled up the wall of the cabinet would give you a less than accurate reading, so one measures across the cabinet, with the case inside the cabinet, lock the tape down, and add the measurement clearly written on the side of the tape measure case, to that on the tape at the front edge of the case. Just as you add the measurement on the slide, to the 12 inches of folding rule.
> 
> ...



Not nostalgic or attached any more to this tool than any other I own and use ... just because you have a problem using tools should have no bearing on me ... I use my tape measure as much or more than my wooden ruler ...
I guess I need to throw away my circular saw because I own a table saw?? 
i also have 10 different air nailers from 1/2 inch all the way to 16 penny nailers ... should I throw away my antique hammer ? 
I get it .. your not smart enough to handle a wood ruler but talk like a know it all ... 
have a great day ... I'll go play with all my antiques...


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Now go video yourself measuring the entire kitchen for cabinets with your folding rule Wendell, and let's see how quick and efficient it is there.
> 
> Top set of pictures, you and I both know the tape curled up the wall of the cabinet would give you a less than accurate reading, so one measures across the cabinet, with the case inside the cabinet, lock the tape down, and add the measurement clearly written on the side of the tape measure case, to that on the tape at the front edge of the case. Just as you add the measurement on the slide, to the 12 inches of folding rule.
> 
> ...





woodman6415 said:


> Not nostalgic or attached any more to this tool than any other I own and use ... just because you have a problem using tools should have no bearing on me ... I use my tape measure as much or more than my wooden ruler ...
> I guess I need to throw away my circular saw because I own a table saw??
> i also have 10 different air nailers from 1/2 inch all the way to 16 penny nailers ... should I throw away my antique hammer ?
> I get it .. your not smart enough to handle a wood ruler but talk like a know it all ...
> have a great day ... I'll go play with all my antiques...



Guys, why don't we all just take a breath,go in out of the cold and step back for a minute? We're all friends here and we have our opinions. Eveyone is entitled to them and we need to respect each other's. Thanks y'all! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Joe Williams (Feb 12, 2018)

I adore the boxwood and brass folding rules, the number 62, 32 and in between. I find them so handy and just trust them more than my tape for some reason. I like them so much I am strongly considering using some of the boxwood I scored to make some new ones just so I never have to be without one that works. Not sure if it's because I am into old things or just like using it but I would not want to be without it.


----------



## dennisp42 (Feb 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> Guys, why don't we all just take a breath,go in out of the cold and step back for a minute? We're all friends here and we have our opinions. Eveyone is entitled to them and we need to respect each other's. Thanks y'all! Tony


I wish I could go out in the cold. I'm sitting on the patio with a cigar and glass of wine. It's 80 degrees. I'm in Florida wishing for some cold weather .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm going to say you need three kinds. I'll use a pair of folding rules when squaring up a case, I'll use a tape measure for anything over 16 inches, for 0-16 I have multiple wooden and steel rulers I use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

